# OMG...We Won First Place At Woofstock 90210



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am beyond shocked! Tyler won first place in the Best Dressed contest at Woofstock 90210! We are soooooo excited and won some fun prizes. I really thought the girls would take the prize--2nd and 3rd were very fancy!

Yay for Maltese and Yay for my "handsome" Tyler--said the Mayor of Beverly Hills. Can you believe that? Also, we were interviewed on TV. I'll post other pictures if any are posted on the BH site!!!

xo
Kim and the winner, Tyler


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Tyler is a cutie!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Donna!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Well of course he won. He's Beautiful!!!!! Congratulations you handsome boy Tyler!!!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations he looks so handsome😎. I like his shades.


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats Tyler definitely looks like a winner.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW. So cute of course he won. We all know that Maltese is best.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yay for Tyler and it is no wonder why he won that 1st Prize!! Just look at him in that Sailor Outfit...he really is cute!! Congratulations Tyler!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic. You go Tyler - you young sea dog you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KIM, TYLER LOOKS PRECIOUS IN HIS SALIOR OUTFIT, I LOVE IT, IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN A JUDGE I WOULD HAVE GIVEN HIM 1ST PLACE ALSO.
CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR SM LITTLE MAN TYLER:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, how exciting! Congratulations to you and Tyler. He looks adorable, no wonder he won. I feel so proud that my Secret Santa buddy is so famous, and on TV too.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Well of course he won. He's Beautiful!!!!! Congratulations you handsome boy Tyler!!!!!


Thanks Deborah!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Wow, how exciting! Congratulations to you and Tyler. He looks adorable, no wonder he won. I feel so proud that my Secret Santa buddy is so famous, and on TV too.


Thanks Brenda! I'm really proud too--such a great day!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> Congratulations he looks so handsome😎. I like his shades.


Thanks Pat. The shades are a big hit--Petsmart, can you believe it?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Kyle's Mother said:


> Congrats Tyler definitely looks like a winner.


Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

jane and addison said:


> WOW. So cute of course he won. We all know that Maltese is best.


Thank you! There was actually a female entrant (Maltese) who was wearing a sailor dress. I have to be bias and say not as cute as Tyler--either looking or the dress LOL!!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wel deserved. He looks wonderful


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fantastic, well done both of you. That costume is adorable.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

So. Thrilled you used the. Sailor suit.
Such a cutie in it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That is so cool! ....but I have to say, the dude looks about adorable as is possible!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

SO SO cute! He is really rocking those glasses!

Linda


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Tyler!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Rin said:


> So. Thrilled you used the. Sailor suit.
> Such a cutie in it.


I owe our winning to you:wub: I knew I'd dress him up as a sailor (did you see my post about the event last week? I credited you for our outfit for it). I thought the hat would be an added touch of cuteness and thank God it arrived on time--Saturday!!!

xoxo


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Way to go Tyler! You've got personality plus to go along with your good looks, how could you not take the top prize!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Way to go Tyler! You've got personality plus to go along with your good looks, how could you not take the top prize!!!


Thanks Lydia--he certainly does!!!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Yay!! Congratulations Kim & Tyler.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Kim and Tyler. He looks mawvelous!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Congratulations, Kim and Tyler. He looks mawvelous!


Thanks Sylvia--hope all is well--haven't spoken in a while!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Kim that's so exciting. Well of course he won. :good post - perfect He's so handsome and nothing like a little man in uniform. Hope you find some of the articles and get a link to the tv interview. CONGRATS. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Tyler. . . love his little sailor outfit. Isn't it fun to win. I love to see people win! He is a cutie.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay!!! First Place!! Congratulations Kim on your boy winning :wub: :aktion033::aktion033:

Tyler, You are absolutely owning that look. Of course, you won...Nobody there could have even come close to that level of cuteness. Hope we get to see more pictures. 

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!!!!!!!!!!

:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! How exciting!
Yay for Tyler! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Tyler earned that award. I LOVE this outfit. Did you make it?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Susan and Sandi! I'll definitely post whatever I find on Tyler/the event. The City of BH site is not updated yet. I also called the PR contact and haven't heard back yet. I'd like to know when the interview will air, etc.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats! Tyler looks great.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Piddle Place said:


> Tyler earned that award. I LOVE this outfit. Did you make it?


Thanks Kathleen! I wish I were creative, but no, I didn't make it. Tyler got the jumpsuit from Corrine and his SM Secret Santa LaCie. The hat, was an idea I had to go with the jumpsuit for the contest--I found that online. I think the hat really made the outfit, so I'm so happy that a sailor hat for dogs is actually made!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Yay!!! First Place!! Congratulations Kim on your boy winning :wub: :aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Tyler, You are absolutely owning that look. Of course, you won...Nobody there could have even come close to that level of cuteness. Hope we get to see more pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Cindy! Yes, absolutely I'll post more--hopefully some PR pix from the event are posted that I can share with you guys! The City of Beverly Hills still has the 2014 Woofstock 90210 pix on their site, so they haven't updated yet.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Tyler is a cutie and his costume rocks.


----------

